# Hyper 9 / Tau software / Orion BMS2 / Tesla voltage parameters



## OR-Carl (Oct 6, 2018)

I have been super busy with other projects, so I have not had time to work on dialing in these settings on my build. I feel like I left a slightly larger margin of error on the top end to limit the regen. I forget how much I did. The cells in my packs are probably similar to yours, but I am going to cut things off at 4.1v/cell to give myself a bit more cushion. Also, my BMS is set up to sound an alarm if the voltage drops too low, but it doesnt ever cut off the power. I am still not sure where to put my thresholds to account for sag, though. Anyway, I have not been any help, but I did add this to the Hyper 9 thread index. Hopefully someone will chime in, and I will try and post my findings when I get a chance to do more testing.


----------



## 4Foxtrot (Apr 1, 2019)

Might help: (pasted from my notes)
Voltage SAG
(TMC) "260 volts is what my 1525 amp P85DL makes at 30% and 110F/43c" on a full tesla 16 module pack so 16.25v / module = 2.7v / Brick & Cell !! = 81.25v on my 5 module / 30 brick/cell pack . Tom de Bree/Zero EV: have taken sag down to 2.5v / cell.
SO I set Minimum's on my 5 module pack as absolute MIN with sag: 82V (2.73v) and absolute MIN at steady state 94v (3.13)


----------



## electric_jeep (Jan 29, 2020)

MoonUnit said:


> Apologies - not sure how to add this post in to the relevant index section for Hyper 9 builds. Please tell me if I can/should post it elsewhere.
> 
> I am using 5 Tesla modules in series. I consider fully charged to be 4.2V per cell (which I know is right at the top limit) and I consider totally discharged to be 3.0V (again, right at the limit). These are the limits I have set in my Orion BMS2, and anything outside these limits will cause the Charge/Discharge enable relays to open and a fault code (hard shutdown), so I never want these limits to be breached.
> 
> ...


Did this group of settings work out for you? I assumed - based on the way documentation was write, that the user over voltage limits would work ONLY on regen. But it also works to shut off and throw faults when you are at full SoC. I wanted to set it so that at full SoC, it was at 0% regen and at 80% SoC, 20% regen and so on and so forth but the second I created that curve, shut down city.
Is the answer to just set the cutoff at full SoC and bank on the SME never delivering regen in those situations?


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

electric_jeep said:


> Did this group of settings work out for you? I assumed - based on the way documentation was write, that the user over voltage limits would work ONLY on regen. But it also works to shut off and throw faults when you are at full SoC. I wanted to set it so that at full SoC, it was at 0% regen and at 80% SoC, 20% regen and so on and so forth but the second I created that curve, shut down city.
> Is the answer to just set the cutoff at full SoC and bank on the SME never delivering regen in those situations?


I may have tinkered with the precise numbers since I wrote that post but the car's currently in pieces and I don't have the precise numbers available.

But - a few things. Are the faults you specify being thrown by the SME controller, or the Orion? The SME battery protection map limits are sensitive to the SME's reading of SOC, so check you are inside the limits or the SME will throw a fault immediately. There are instructions in the Hyper9 manual - you must have the Under Voltage < 0% SOC and Over Voltage > 100% SOC (where the SOC values are set in the Battery Map, if using). 

Secondly, the cutbacks you define in the Battery Protection Map will reduce throttle (discharge) when at low SOC and regen when at high SOC, but note it does not take into account any settings in the Orion. For example, if you have 0 charging allowed in the Orion when the batteries are very cold, the SME controller will still send regen current back to the batteries (if the map allows) and the Orion will shut you down. 

Thirdly,


> I wanted to set it so that at full SoC, it was at 0% regen and at 80% SoC, 20% regen and so on and so forth


 - I don't think it's linear like that, you need to set the cutback voltage levels accordingly.


----------



## electric_jeep (Jan 29, 2020)

MoonUnit said:


> I may have tinkered with the precise numbers since I wrote that post but the car's currently in pieces and I don't have the precise numbers available.
> 
> But - a few things. Are the faults you specify being thrown by the SME controller, or the Orion? The SME battery protection map limits are sensitive to the SME's reading of SOC, so check you are inside the limits or the SME will throw a fault immediately. There are instructions in the Hyper9 manual - you must have the Under Voltage < 0% SOC and Over Voltage > 100% SOC (where the SOC values are set in the Battery Map, if using).
> 
> ...


Thanks. This matches my understanding. What’s frustrating is there is no map I can set SPECIFICALLY for regen (charge). If I try to set the upper limits the way I described, it also limits DISCHARGE. I don’t think the logic is right IMO. I can’t wait for Orion to finally be able to control charge/discharge of the Hyper 9 directly through canbus. Rumor has it we’ll get it soon but I’m not holding my breathe.

I hear you about the car currently in pieces. I just discovers that my Hyper 9, after a hard day at the beach, totally sheared off the 4 6mm bolts off my Dual shaft motors front faceplate. I’ve been using that front faceplate to mount my motor, so now there’s nothing preventing it from twisting under torque and it’s just. 1/2” lip away from falling out. That’s gonna be another post - a PSA - as I’ve seen some people with the same mounting. Now it’s obvious those four bolts wouldn’t be able to handle the torque. Back to the drawing board and a call to Hunter @ Netgain.


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

electric_jeep said:


> I can’t wait for Orion to finally be able to control charge/discharge of the Hyper 9 directly through canbus. Rumor has it we’ll get it soon but I’m not holding my breathe.


 They have been promising this for years, I suspect the problem must be pretty fundamental else they'd have done it by now.



> I hear you about the car currently in pieces. I just discovers that my Hyper 9, after a hard day at the beach, totally sheared off the 4 6mm bolts off my Dual shaft motors front faceplate. I’ve been using that front faceplate to mount my motor, so now there’s nothing preventing it from twisting under torque and it’s just. 1/2” lip away from falling out. That’s gonna be another post - a PSA - as I’ve seen some people with the same mounting. Now it’s obvious those four bolts wouldn’t be able to handle the torque. Back to the drawing board and a call to Hunter @ Netgain.


 Ouch! Nothing so serious for me, I just decided the car was now so good as a conversion it deserved a respray ...

😀


----------



## electric_jeep (Jan 29, 2020)

MoonUnit said:


> They have been promising this for years, I suspect the problem must be pretty fundamental else they'd have done it by now.
> 
> Ouch! Nothing so serious for me, I just decided the car was now so good as a conversion it deserved a respray ...
> 
> 😀


Got Instagram? Got pics? I know I’m kicking myself for not getting a paint job at the beginning of all this!!


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

No Insta - I do have pics but I'll wait till the work's complete before I post anything. I should have done it at the start, rather than tear it all down and start again but the upside is I've learnt a lot and can package things much better and make the car much more usable.


----------



## Paul price (6 mo ago)

MoonUnit said:


> They have been promising this for years, I suspect the problem must be pretty fundamental else they'd have done it by now.
> 
> Ouch! Nothing so serious for me, I just decided the car was now so good as a conversion it deserved a respray ...
> 
> 😀





MoonUnit said:


> No Insta - I do have pics but I'll wait till the work's complete before I post anything. I should have done it at the start, rather than tear it all down and start again but the upside is I've learnt a lot and can package things much better and make the car much more usable.


Ive had my bug running for 4 weeks now. Goes well i can sympathise withe the paint job issue shouldve done mine. Its getting wrapped although coujdnt have chosen a harder car to wrap. Still have hesitation and an anoying squeel if give too much throttle ease off it goes away bit akin to pinking. Any ideas.


----------



## MoonUnit (Jun 29, 2019)

Not sure I undertand - if you apply heavy right foot, it hesitates to pick up motor speed? What set up are you running? Squeals and judders could be clutch slip I guess, if you're running one?


----------

